# How many cigars is too many?



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I was recently informed by my wife that I have "too many" cigars. I dont understand her reasoning, because we are still able to walk through the house without having to step over boxes of cigars.

I hope some of you with more experience (or less, doesnt matter) can give an exact number that defines "too many". 

(IE, if 500 is too many, then that means 499 would be acceptable right? In that case I will just smoke any excess cigars until I reach the acceptable number.)

Thanks in advance for your advice.

PS. Please dont say "you can never have too many cigars". My better half has already disproved that theory.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't understand the question. You used "too many" & "cigars" in the same sentence.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Your wife is absolutely correct. You have far too many cigars. You should find a way to reduce the number.

.
.
.
Now, gimme! :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry Dude
No dis respect to your better half but she is wrong or I'm in big trouble too. LOL You guy's don't help a lot of good deals in wts section, some good buy's and one tonight I would have given my left one for, I need Padrons and I just missed a box of good ones.

I think there is a time to slowly use the brakes as it is easy to lose control, I want them ALL! darn it my wallet say's stop. :boohoo:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

"Too many" is more than you will ever smoke.
Since I started pipes, I have "too many."
I still bought another box last night.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Just ignore her on that subject and be extra sensitive to other concerns she may bring up in the future (non cigar related).


----------



## Windigo (Oct 3, 2009)

Is there such a thing?! *gasp* :smoke2:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

don't mean to sound blasphemous - but when you reach a point where you realize it will take you at least 3 years to get to the bottom of your humidor, you've got too many cigars .. 

that's why I just bought a second humidor to make sure it's possible to get to the bottom of at least one of them, within a year .. !! problem solved :smoke2:


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

I usually know i have too many cigars when my wife starts successfully using the amount of cigars i have as a reason for me to pay for her Spa treatments, ..........and that can get expensive,

Cheers


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

When your wife comes home one day and you have converted her closet into a walk in humidor, that is the day you can tell your wife that you have "too many" cigars.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Abandon ship and find am island somewhere --- you can always make room for more cigars!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

maybe ask your wife if she needs all those pairs of shoes.............

on a more serious note, i wish i was in your boat, my wife says i dont have enough cigars........

enjoy em while you can!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats all personal preference, if you're happy with a nice little 20 ct then cool, or if you want a cabinet with 1400 thats cool too, its all up to the individual.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> I was recently informed by my wife that I have "too many" cigars. I dont understand her reasoning, because we are still able to walk through the house without having to step over boxes of cigars.


I fail to see the problem as along as you have well defined paths in the house.



commonsenseman said:


> I don't understand the question. You used "too many" & "cigars" in the same sentence.


That confused me also.



mrsmitty said:


> Just ignore her on that subject and be extra sensitive to other concerns she may bring up in the future (non cigar related).


HaHa. You aren't married are you??!!



Mustard said:


> When your wife comes home one day and you have converted her closet into a walk in humidor, that is the day you can tell your wife that you have "too many" cigars.


I'm fixing to convert the built-in china cabinets.



southoz said:


> maybe ask your wife if she needs all those pairs of shoes.............
> 
> on a more serious note, i wish i was in your boat, my wife says i dont have enough cigars........
> 
> enjoy em while you can!


Geez... What a lucky man you are! Unless you're getting setup for something!! But I really would leave those 'shoes' alone.:smoke2:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

southoz said:


> maybe ask your wife if she needs all those pairs of shoes.............


Don't go there bro, you will loose. You will loose your budget and she will continue to buy shoes. This is dangerous grounds right here.

When my wife talks about my hobbies, I just say "yes babe" until she is done and she feels like she is heard. Then I continue to go on with my life. We have a great marriage


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jimbo57 said:


> HaHa. You aren't married are you??!!
> 
> I'm fixing to convert the built-in china cabinets.


Haha, Jimbo. You aren't married either are you?!



Jimbo57 said:


> Geez... What a lucky man you are! Unless you're getting setup for something!! But I really would leave those 'shoes' alone.:smoke2:


Definitely getting set up...guard your wallet!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

So lets look at this based on historical records of one of the greatest cigar smokers of all time Winston Churchill. now according to those records he started "really" smoking in 1895 and he died in 1955 so that is 60 years of smoking nearly non stop. Estimates of 250000 cigars during that period. so that is 4167 cigars per year. so based on your age and life expectancy this number is different but one can easily do the math themselves. I find it hard to believe anyone smokes more than Winston so if you have more cigars than he smoked in his lifetime then what is the point since you'll never be able to smoke them all, granted I didn't factor in giving them as gifts or sharing with friends but if you have that many cigars that wouldn't be a problem anyway. Winston kept stock only 3-4000 cigars so that might also be another limit one might consider especially if you like trying new blends.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sigarz said:


> So lets look at this based on historical records of one of the greatest cigar smokers of all time Winston Churchill. now according to those records he started "really" smoking in 1895 and he died in 1955 so that is 60 years of smoking nearly non stop. Estimates of 250000 cigars during that period. so that is 4167 cigars per year. so based on your age and life expectancy this number is different but one can easily do the math themselves. I find it hard to believe anyone smokes more than Winston so if you have more cigars than he smoked in his lifetime then what is the point since you'll never be able to smoke them all, granted I didn't factor in giving them as gifts or sharing with friends but if you have that many cigars that wouldn't be a problem anyway. Winston kept stock only 3-4000 cigars so that might also be another limit one might consider especially if you like trying new blends.


Mark Twain was reported as smoking 22 cigars a day which would be 8030 per year. :scared:

Yes, he is now my hero. :hail:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

She probably wants documentation, so here ya go. Quoting from the Third Edition of The Big Book of Cigars, by Herf N Turf, PhD., Doubleday, 1998, revised:

_"It is generally accepted amongst cigar smokers, afficianadae and collectors that 176,322 total cigars is considered to be the maximum acceptable number to be kept at any given time by one person. Numbers greater than the above should be considered poor taste and ones collection should be promptly decreased to reflect the appropriate quantity."_

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going to have to be more careful here too. My wife actually encouraged me to start acquiring new smokes. But the other night after a somewhat pricey and forgettable dinner out, I asked if she new how many new cigars that could have been. Now she claims anytime we are talking about a new purchase she sees me calculating how many cigars that could be. :heh:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Just ignore her on that subject and be extra sensitive to other concerns she may bring up in the future (non cigar related).


LOL. I tried this, now Im divorced and the cigars and I our very happy.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> I was recently informed by my wife that I have "too many" cigars. I dont understand her reasoning, because we are still able to walk through the house without having to step over boxes of cigars.


Maybe you misunderstood her, or perhaps interrupted her? The only thing that makes any sense to me is "You have too many cigars there. You need a new humidor."


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'm sorry friend, I don't know what advice I can give you.:frown:

I will tell you, however... KEEP YOUR WIFE AWAY FROM MINE!!!

Sorry, but I got a good thing going right now.:lol:


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I'm sorry friend, I don't know what advice I can give you.:frown:
> 
> I will tell you, however... KEEP YOUR WIFE AWAY FROM MINE!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I got a good thing going right now.:lol:


i agree keeps yours away from my Girlfriend :laugh:


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Too many is defined by the limits of your storage space ... granted this is a moving target ... but still is a limit ...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

What a great place, and such great advice. I knew I could count on yall to come through with a solution. From your posts thus far, this is what I gather...

1. When she says anything about cigars, just pretend I dont understand english. 

2. At a measly minimum, double the amount I currently have. Preferably 100x it.

3. Try to convince her that she's always wanted a stile in the hallway, and that wasted space beneath it should be filled with another humidor.

4. Start buying more buckasticks and store them in her shoes.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

ericb13 said:


> Haha, Jimbo. You aren't married either are you?!


Yep, sorta. The wife announced last year that she had a boyfriend two months after telling me how happy she was on our 25th anniversary. :crazy:

Divorce process is hopefully coming to an end very soon. The look on her face when she sees the former china cabinets when she gets the rest of her crap outta the house will be priceless!

So the cigars and I are quite happy, thank you very much! :washing:


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sigarz said:


> So lets look at this based on historical records of one of the greatest cigar smokers of all time Winston Churchill. now according to those records he started "really" smoking in 1895 and he died in 1955 so that is 60 years of smoking nearly non stop. Estimates of 250000 cigars during that period. so that is 4167 cigars per year.


Churchill actually died in 1965, so that's 10 more years of cigars ...


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Mark Twain was reported as smoking 22 cigars a day which would be 8030 per year. :scared:
> 
> Yes, he is now my hero. :hail:


WOW are you kidding????

That is a lot of cigars, nicotine and tobacco...and i thought i was worried about having more then 3 cigars a day

check this out

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Profiles/People_Profile/0,2540,43,00.html



> Twenty-two is the estimate of The Mark Twain House, just up Farmington Avenue from the Aetna Life & Casualty Insurance Co. headquarters in Hartford, Connecticut. Other sources have placed the number as high as 40. The point is, the man smoked all the time


and



> Two years before his death in 1910, Clemens "had an undisguised attack of angina pectoris," writes biographer Kaplan. "He said it was 'tobacco heart' and he tried to cut down his cigars from forty to four a day."
> 
> Yet Samuel Langhorne Clemens--Mark Twain--lived to 74, and was, by his own report, always in excellent health. Through-out his life, cigars were his muse, his comfort and his constant companion. It was in smoking a cigar that he found "the best of all inspirations."


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

When you pass, the cigars left behind are the ones that could be construed as the "to many". Till then continue to buy them and smoke them.:smoke2:


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> I was recently informed by my wife that I have "too many" cigars. I dont understand her reasoning, because we are still able to walk through the house without having to step over boxes of cigars.
> 
> I hope some of you with more experience (or less, doesnt matter) can give an exact number that defines "too many".


This may not truly answer your question, but I believe cigars and pipes share a very similar approach when deciding how many you should have.
It's a very basic mathematical formula.
Take the amount of cigars or pipes that you currently have.
Add 1 to that number.
That is the correct number to have, of course the formula needs to be repeated to be accurate.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Realistically, I'd say a 10 year supply is a reasonable upper limit, as that's what many consider to be the tail end of optimal aging. So if you smoke 5 cigars a week, that's roughly 250 a year, which means any more than 2500 is probably unreasonable. Granted most of us don't smoke all our cigars at 10 years of aging, so that number is extremely conservative.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Mark Twain was reported as smoking 22 cigars a day which would be 8030 per year. :scared:
> 
> Yes, he is now my hero. :hail:


He's my hero as well. 22 or 40 per day, who cares, either way it's awesome! I WISH I could smoke that many cigars a day!



Herf N Turf said:


> She probably wants documentation, so here ya go. Quoting from the Third Edition of The Big Book of Cigars, by Herf N Turf, PhD., Doubleday, 1998, revised:
> 
> _"It is generally accepted amongst cigar smokers, afficianadae and collectors that 176,322 total cigars is considered to be the maximum acceptable number to be kept at any given time by one person. Numbers greater than the above should be considered poor taste and ones collection should be promptly decreased to reflect the appropriate quantity."_
> 
> I hope this helps.


Hmm....I'd have to convert my whole basement into a walk-in to be even close to the max. It's a good goal to work towards though!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Jimbo57 said:


> Yep, sorta. The wife announced last year that she had a boyfriend two months after telling me how happy she was on our 25th anniversary. :crazy:
> 
> Divorce process is hopefully coming to an end very soon. The look on her face when she sees the former china cabinets when she gets the rest of her crap outta the house will be priceless!
> 
> So the cigars and I are quite happy, thank you very much! :washing:


Join the club my friend, life is so much better with a GF. 
No one to get between us and our cigars.
I dont know why, but "some" woman think marriage is a way to own a slave legally. :ballchain:

All opinions are for the exspressed purpose of venting and not to be taken personally.


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Too Many?? Don't know, haven't got there yet - and don't know where "there" is.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

Hermit said:


> "Too many" is more than you will ever smoke.
> Since I started pipes, I have "too many."
> I still bought another box last night.


I would have to disagree with this statement, but would agree after amendment.

"Too many" is more than you --, your children/loved ones, and thier children/loved ones-- will ever smoke.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

It's all relative.

You cannot have too many Opus X.

If you only have ONE Puros Indios, that's one too many.

So long as they are quality sticks that can benefit from more age, you're fine. If you have a bunch of cheap cigars that you have no desire to smoke, then those should be eliminated to free up precious space.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Just tell the wife she has too many opinions. Im around 80 boxes, you can never have too much.


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

I love this thread by the way...been laughing out loud all day!


----------



## Chevy Man (May 3, 2009)

You can never have to many cigars. You can only have not enough money or storage space. :thumb:


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess too many would be when you have no where else to put them. Naw..........there's always a Walmart and an Igloo cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

tmanqz said:


> Join the club my friend, life is so much better with a GF. .......


Yeah, that's what I've heard. I gotta get me one of those! But not until her signature is on the line.

But just to show that this isn't an attempt to hijack the thread.... My B&M keeps all my cigars that I can't store!!


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe if she doesn't like you having so many, she can take up the hobby and help you get rid of them? And then when she learns to like it, she won't have a problem with having so many of them around the house. (In a perfect, fairytale world, that is....).


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Jim2903 said:


> Churchill actually died in 1965, so that's 10 more years of cigars ...


yes good point I was thinking of his last year in office.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

How many do you smoke a day?

You want a minimum of a two or three year stash see,
just in case you have to grow, age and roll your own, 

Best,
Randy


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

My cousin has over 3,000 cigars and he doesn't own a B&M or work in the cigar biz. I think this is insane. But, it really amounts to I am jealous and wish he would give lots to me. too bad he lives so far away or I would be smoking over there everyday.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

"Too many cigars" is when you can no longer count your stash to +/- 1000 cigars. Until then, buy more.

Another way to look at this would be that if you have more cigars than you can smoke in your lifetime... you are close. Just double that and you're good to go (gotta have spares, and cigars to gift, of course. Plus, what if, God forbid, you get a beetle infestation or mold, etc)


----------



## jorgito (Nov 20, 2008)

I kmow I am in the minority here, but I don't like keeping too many. I have less than 50 at a times, and just get more when I need more, ie when the inventory dips below 10-15. I just don't want to spend too much time worrying about humidity, beetles, having and maintaining multiple humidors, etc. I like keeping things simple. Its not like you can't get more when you need to. I understand the benefits of aging cigars at home, but I am too impatient for that.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

273,578 cigars, + 1 that you are smoking right now. That's the limit, no doubt I'm sure of it. I did the calculations 3X! :smoke2:


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

If you have more than you can smoke in the next 20,000 years that might be too many........:bolt:








:nono:Then again maby not.LOL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Mark Twain was reported as smoking 22 cigars a day which would be 8030 per year. :scared:
> 
> Yes, he is now my hero. :hail:


Wow,,,just reading this and having this knowledge suddenly makes me aroused and I don't know why.

How many is too many? When you can't smoke them all is my guess. Maybe that is where the phrase "One too many" originated.


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

denarok said:


> WOW are you kidding????
> 
> That is a lot of cigars, nicotine and tobacco...and i thought i was worried about having more then 3 cigars a day
> 
> ...


Anyone know what size/brand he smoked?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I average about 8 sticks per day. With that In mind I keep around 4-500 sticks at the house that I will smoke on a daily basis. Now if you factor in the other 200+ that are rare/special, then I think I'm set. Of course I run a b&m so supply is never an issue


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

An excerpt from Concerning Tobacco by Mark Twain

"No one can tell me what is a good cigar--for me. I am the
only judge. People who claim to know say that I smoke the worst
cigars in the world. They bring their own cigars when they come
to my house. They betray an unmanly terror when I offer them
a cigar; they tell lies and hurry away to meet engagements
which they have not made when they are threatened with the
hospitalities of my box."

A story I heard about Winston: The owner of the Dunhill shop he kept his cigars at sent a message boy to his bunker during an air raid solely to let him know that his cigars were safe. Now that's a good B&M.

My advice to the OP would be to try and get your wife to understand that some of those boxes are going to skyrocket in value after a few years of aging. Shoes don't do that. :happy:


----------

